# sturgeon fishing this July



## rolling hillbilly (Nov 4, 2012)

thought Id throw this in, Canada day weekend last July, 53 inch lake sturgeon at the time my personal best. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R5o2Mutooc Canadas biggest and strongest freshwater fish, and my personal addiction! :LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 4, 2012)

Those things fight like a wild pig!!

Ive do a bit of Stur fishing on the croix in the fall.. Awesome when the break the surface!!!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Nov 4, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> Awesome when the break the surface!!!


 I've never fished for them, but nearly had one land in the boat while running the Rainy River near Birchdale. Cripes, I darn nearn pissed my pantz...LOL


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 5, 2012)

Makes me wish are season was longer here in mn. We only get a month and a half unless we head north to the rainy river. I just finished up my 3rd season targeting lake sturgeon and can't say that I will ever shake the dino bug.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 5, 2012)

:beer: Nice :beer:


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome when the break the surface!!!
> ...


I was anchored fishing for sturgeon one day this summer when a very big one jumped out of the water and T-boned my boat right in front of me, I almost went over the other side! they are amazing fish,saw 3 smaller ones jump yesterday but couldnt get any to bite. one more run this Wednesday then unfortunately the cold weather will likely put an end to the boat season. Then its on to ice fishing! :mrgreen:


----------

